# MFD OEM Navigation, IPod hookup?



## aberke (Oct 6, 2004)

this is my setup in my 00 GLX, is there a way to hookup my ipod to it?








i also want to hook up a ps2 in my glovebox, i already have the A/V cable ran, what do i do about power, sorry i'm not very electrical savvy


----------



## aberke (Oct 6, 2004)

wow, i'm sure this will get tons of response now. THANKS MOD!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (aberke)*

well, there a couple of things you can do
for the NAV you can import the ps2 audio and video to the nav screen with the propper adapter
call us to discuss that option further as there a couple of different choices
as far as the Ipod goes you should be able to use a standard ipod interface like the blitzsafe unit
if you have pics of the rear of the nav unit, or can tell me what year car it came out of I can better help you in finding the right ipod interface


----------



## a_chiapetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: MFD OEM Navigation, IPod hookup? (aberke)*

Did you buy your navigation post purchase of car, or did it come with the car?


----------



## aberke (Oct 6, 2004)

i bought the car used from someone else, but i'm pretty sure it was added aftermarket


----------

